# My cat's nipples are large and pink...



## Sumatra (Jul 17, 2009)

She's a two-year-old indoor female cat. According to the paperwork and as far as I know, she has been spayed. She had already been spayed when I adopted her when she was 5 months old. She got out for a week a little less than a month ago. Ever since we found her, she has been eating a lot. She's also meowing a lot more than she used to. She's always had a belly, but now her nipples are so large and pink they are showing through her white fur.
I don't know whether there was a mistake and in reality, she was never fixed.
If she isn't pregnant, what else could it be?


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

Take her to your vet. At a month, the vet will be able to determine pregnancy, if there is one. The vet can also shave her belly and check for a spay scar.

Laurie


----------



## Sumatra (Jul 17, 2009)

Thank you, Laurie.
Do you think it would be possible for her spaying to have been done improperly, so that she could still get pregnant?


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

A spay really can't be done improperly, since it involves a total hysterectomy. Paperwork can be messed up pretty easily, though. It's certainly possible that wherever you adopted her may have intended to spay her and thought they had her spayed, but somehow she fell through the cracks. Mistakes happen.

Laurie


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Did she ever show signs of being in heat before this happened? I can't imagine that she never showed signs of being in heat during the last two years if they messed up and she really wasn't spayed.


----------

